# Happy Birthday Moustress :)



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy birthday moustress, hope you have a lovely day 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

many happy returns :happybirthday


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Enjoy your birthday


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

happy birthday hav a good one!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aw, jeez, you guys... I just love you guys, you know?! It really makes me feel good when you all read either my profile or something else, like the date in my post of yesterday in the BMFP, and give me a second birthday about a month before my real one!

Suddenly I don't feel so much like a forgetful ditsy old stump. Yeah, I know you guys probably reverse the month and day so Sept. 8 would be 8/9, which is today. *group hug*


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: it said it was your birthday at the bottom of the index page this morning so I just thought I'd wish you a happy birthday! Well, happy non-birthday then  :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

:happybirthday

edit: a month early!

Mine is Sept 2nd.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Another Virgo! Thanks, a month early.


----------

